# Leuc eggs about to hatch



## Here-Frggy (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my first batch of Leuc's ready to escape their eggs in the next day or so.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

nice job. great pic.

S


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Make sure you don't try to feed them right after hatching as they will still be absorbing their yolk sacs. Premature feeding can lead to infections in the mouth of the tadpoles.

Good luck and nice photos.

Bill


----------



## Here-Frggy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, Sports_doc. Bill how many days after hatching should I start feeding? Thanks


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Usually about 3 days...you'll know it's time when they start to become more active.

Bill


----------



## Here-Frggy (Jan 25, 2008)

Two of the tads emerged from their egg sacs about a day ago. Five others remain in their egg sacks. The 5 that remain are in much larger egg sacs than the 2 that have come out. Should I help the remaining 5 to emerge, and if so, when and how? I will appreciate any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Let them emerge on their own. It is not uncommon to have leuc tads hatching over the span of a few days...I believe I've even had a clutch that took more than a week from first to last.

Bill


----------



## Here-Frggy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks bill. I appreciate the fast response.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would watch for eggs that collapse, sometimes tads have a difficult time emerging. I usually take a spoon and "help them out" when a couple of hatched. Bill is right, don't feed for a couple of days, also they will be more sensitive to water quality the younger they are. I usually only feed for an hour or 2 for the first week.
Good luck, they look very hardy and should be fine.
Mark


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Also be careful not to release the remaining tads until the gills are completely absorbed. I have had the sad experience of using a razor blade to release a tad and cut the gills. Death of an otherwise healthy tadpole is very frustrating.

Good luck! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## Here-Frggy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to all who have replied. So far 5 of the 7 tadpoles have emerged over a 3 day period. I know I should not feed until the tads are about 3 days out of the egg sacs. One problem is that all the tadpoles are in a single petri dish and I do not know who emerged first. Any suggestions on how to solve this problem.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

In the future remove tads from the dish using a turkey baster as they hatch so that you can keep track of timing. As of now you can remove the tads and note the ones that are vigorous swimmers. They are ready to feed. The ones that just kind of lay there or swim just a bit aren't ready to be fed yet.

What I do in my 'remove as they hatch' process is to transfer each tad to its long term home (16 oz deli cup in my case), complete with about 12 oz. of water and pieces of Indian Almond Leaf.

Bill


----------

